# Killer Biceps!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

As soon as you mention big arms, the biceps are the first thing most people think of. While it’s true that to have huge guns the triceps should not be ignored since they make up more arm size, you have to have fully developed biceps to really stretch the tape.Most people love to train biceps, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

